# EMT-B/Cert IV EMR Volunteer Abroad



## jamesm (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello I was wondering if anyone knows of an organisation that takes EMT's who would like to pay their own and volunteer overseas in vulnerable countries. I'm looking at doing 2 -4 months overseas, my experience is only a Australian Cert IV in Emergency Medical Response but I'm also a member of Australasian Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians as an EMT-B.

Here is a copy paste from the AREMT website of what my qualification is equivalent to.  



> EMT-Basic (EMT-B) Requirements
> 
> Applicants must be 18 years or older to register
> 
> ...


----------

